# Possible cure/relief



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

I just stumbled upon the site and has helped me a lot. I am substitute teacher and I always get ibs-d at the wrong times. I just started taking the calcium and hopefully that will help me out. I bought and tried bowtrol and did not have any success with that. I was looking on the internet for any cure because I am so desperate and I saw some information for colocerin. Its rather expensive but they guarantee that you will no longer have ibs after 72 hours. After looking at the ingredients which includes aloe, blue vervain, gentian, goldenseal, slippery elm, white oak bark. Now getting to my point, my father bought a product called "colon helper" from Health Care for a better living, HCBL which includes that same ingredients as colocerin. I took the product and I had my first normal bowl movement in a couple of weeks. I do not know the amount of ingredients colocerin puts in their product but you can find out how much hcbl uses on their website. I bought three bottles which was 18.00 dollars alot cheaper than 59 dollars a bottle. I recommend people give this a try, you never know ill update every couple days to see how its working


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Just an update, I had a normal BM this morning two in a row! Well see what happens later today since yesterday I ate a greasy chicken finger sub.


----------



## augustine (Nov 2, 2007)

gosh do keep us updated as anything that will help out on those bad bays would be a god send. is this product only available in the states or can you order it over the internet.


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

I got to work this morning and I did not have a great BM but I was not running for the bathroom. After eating greasy chicken fingers I was pleased. It can be ordered off their website http://hcbl.com/ look for "colon helper"


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi there,I hope it keeps on working for you.I would like to know if you have to take it forever?Also can I get it here in australia?Thanks so much for your information.Starwoman


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Call their number its 1-800-544-4225 to see if they will ship to you. Ill keep you up to date


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

UPDATE: A normal BM this afternoon, no side effects from the calcium or from the colon helper. Starting to get excited hope this continues!!


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats! I'm intrigued.....I'll be awaiting your daily BM updates


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

runnerguy,thanks for the updates. I'm a big believer in herbal products and alot of the ingrediants you listed I've read about, but couldn't find easily. I've just ordered some of those pills you suggested and I hope they give me some relief too







I'm not so interested in eating my trigger foods, as I am in being "normal' for a change..


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I am glad I have been able to help anybody that deals with this problem should not have too!!! Excited to hear other peoples results from these pills!


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

UPDATE: Two normal BMs one this morning and another this afternoon!!!!


----------



## cfro (Dec 28, 2006)

What is the actual name of the product and can you buy it in a retail store??


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Runnerguy,Wouldnt it be wonderful if this product works for you and then we will all try it.Certinly all the ingredients do sound like they have the right composition to heal this inflammqation etc.Can you give us the web site for this product plese?Kind regards,Starwoman


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

cfro: I am not sure you can buy this product in a retail store. They have their company name on the label "HCBL" or Health Care for a Better Living. The name of the product is called "Colon Helper" comes with 50 capsules for 6.00 dollars. starwomen: [post="0"]http://hcbl.com/Products/19/Colon-Helper/Details.html[/post]


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

UPDATE: a normal BM this morning. Just to let you all know I am taking two capsules of colon helper in the afternoon, around 4 P.M EST, and a half a pill of Caltrate with each meal. Each half tablet contains 200 IU of Vitamin D which is 50% of your daily value and 300 mg of calcium which is 30% of your daily value. I know I should be doing one or the other but I really believe that the combo is helping me and too scared to stop my routine.


----------



## cfro (Dec 28, 2006)

I am a bit confused as they say it is for constipation not "D".Thanks.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

ibs sucks, no doubt. ive had it for 13 years. i still struggle with it every now and then. but let me tell you, there is hope. drink aloe vera juice, take opc3, calcium, and multitech. you will feel better. trust me. I KNOW..sorry to keep it short. but i gotta go to work.


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

cfro: If you click details on all the ingredients most of them say it treats diarrhea, Blue Vervain, Slippery Elm and White oak bark. The only thing that might treat C is the aloe but it probably settles your stomach more than a laxative. Just try the product!!!! [post="0"]http://hcbl.com/Products/19/Colon-Helper/Details.html[/post]UPDATE: Noraml BM this afternoon!


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

UPDATE: Normal BM this morning. I will update the rest of the week until Sunday. I will then only update if anything bad happens.


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

runnerguy,thanks for the updates, it's very hopefulI was very happy to get my pills in the mail todayI just took my first two pills. I'm going to keep taking my calcium and probiotics. I looked up the ingrediants in my herbal reference book, and it sugggested taking the acidophilus probiotics since goldenseal may affect your intestinal bacterial balance.


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Anne: Sounds good, i'll head over to the health food store to pick some up. UPDATE: Did not take calcium when I ate some snacks yesterday morning at work. I had a soft pretzel and when I got home from work I had some chips and salsa. I did not have a normal BM but it was not urgent and no pain.


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Last night I actually had steak and a potato, before taking the pills.This morning, I had normal BMs and the pain was a little better. I did run to the bathroom about 4 times, but at least three of the trips were "normal". I think my body is adjusting to the aloe which is the one ingrediant that can have a laxative affect. I may lower my dose to one pill for a little while until my body adjusts to it. Plus I don't usually eat meat, since that was a trigger food. This afternoon, I'm definitely feeling good, and was able to go shopping with a bathroom tripIf anyone is thinking of giving it a try, go for it, the price is right. Maybe start with one pill if you are worried about the aloe...


----------



## TopDog (Nov 2, 2007)

I've written a e-mail to the company HCBL to see if they do international shipments to Aust. But I got no reply so far. Has anyone international ordered this product and received it yet? Would like to give it a go as I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

TopDog: I just gave them a call for you and asked if they ship overseas. They said they do not. Sorry!


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

hi topdog,I'm sorry you can't order these pills and see if they can help you.Here's the ingrediants, maybe you can find an herbal store that can help you:2 capsules have290 mg of Slippery Elm Bark290 mg of Aloe Leaf146 mg of White Oak Bark72 mg of Blue Vervain Whole Plant72 mg of Gentian Root30 mg of Goldenseal Root


----------



## TopDog (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for your help runnerguy & Anne71 .


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

UPDATE: Well it has been about a week and a half on the Calcium and I would like to say I am cured. I will continue to take the calcium and colon helper!


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

I just ordered this product,I really hope I can get some relief.I've got both c and d,it would be nice to get relief


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

So i've been taking the pills for a little less than a week. I take one every night. I'm still careful about what I eat for the most part. The pills have definitely affected me positively. My symptoms are reduced: less pain, less trips to the bathroom, and a little less gas. I'm not ready to try two pills yet (the aloe may be too much), but I am very happy with the results so far. I am also taking Calcium and acidophilus. I haven't needed my bentyl lately. And two days now without any immodium!Last night I was able to go out for dinner and a movie. I wouldn't have done that before. I was careful with my entree, but I actually had tiramisu. I can't remember the last time I was able to do something like that.Thank you pills!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Tiramisu. Yum. Nice ending to the story. Good for you.







Mark


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi to both Overitnow, and Runnerguy,You are both saying that you have both had good results from similar products, althou not the same product, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ(different ingredients) one is called Provexcv fromOveritnow, the other is called HCBL from Runnerguy...Any Ideas on which ine will work best?There doesnt appear to be any Grapeseed extract in HCBL, but other circulation helpers such as ginko.Any comments would be appreciated.regards, Carmen


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Runnerguy, & Overitnow, Thanks so much for your words of help. However I am confused between your woderful supplements and also Overitnows wonderful supplement of which I would like to obtain both, but because I live in Australia, I am having difficulty with obtaining these supplements, both brands come with high recommendations from both you and Overitnow....although the have slightly ingredients.Overitnows Provexcv has included grape seed etc.whilst your brand colon helper includes ginko, slippery elm etc, wish I knew wish was the better brand to suit my chronic dirrhea.I would like to hear both your thoughts...........as I spend most of my life researchinf for a cure.Kin regards to you both,Carmen


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My gut feeling is to try each of them in series. Over the month or two that you do that you ought to be able to see if either works for you and how well in comparison.I know there is a certain hassle/expense in taking out a membership to get the Provex from the company; but there are a few people who sell it on eBay who will ship to you. (If you like it, you can then take out a membership and have it shipped from the Australian outlet.) The same may also be true with the Colon Helper (eBay sold). There is also another product, made with grapes that have already been used in the fermentation process, that was found useful by another poster. (I, of course, cannot remember it's name; but I do believe it starts with an "R." I think they shipped everywhere. Perhaps someone else can dig that out.) I will be away from Wednesday until Monday of next week. If you want to talk directly with me, we can set up a time for a phone call after that.Good luck with your search. It is all just putting in time to try these things out. While I know you don't want to do any more of that then necessary, it is not something that any of us are unfamiliar with.Mark


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There is also another veteran of this board who has just bought grapeseed and gingko from his local vitamin store and has had good results with that approach. (The last I heard, it was about an 80% improvement.) So that might be another avenue to try.Mark


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Overitnow, Mark, I really appreciate your thoughtfulness............. as I said before I have tried to contact the australia Melaleuca branch for the Provex cv product,with no success as yet..........I am also curious with what Runnerguy has suggested........Colocerin.however I have already put in an order to Puritans Pride for a supplement that contains mainly Grapeseed extract called resveratrol......so will have to wait 4 weeks for that to arrive,,,,,,,,,, was that the product you were thinking of Mark? As well as my ongoin crohns symtoms, I have developed bad carpal tunnel syndrome from all thi research I am doing on the computer, so am going tio specialist this afternon for that.Kind regards,Carmen


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi all, sorry I have not responded. I have been extremely busy between teaching, coaching and grad school. I seem to be cured. I have had two non normal BMs but I did not have any pain associated with these movements. I am not sure what grapeseed extract does but give it a try you never know!


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

I had a bad BM last night. I had a banana and a clemantine orange in the afternoon without taking any calcium. I think that is what set me off. I also know that their is a lot of magnesium in bananas.


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

UPADATE: Feeling pretty good! Have had normal BMs lately.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Runnerguy!I started taking Colon Healper yesterday and it seemed to help cuz i had taken alot of imodium so i had a better than usual BM but this morning i took it and got horrible cramps and its acting like a laxative more than making me normal. Did this happen to you? Should i just stop taking it or does it just take a while to work?


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you taking calcium with every meal? I am using both methods. Try doing both and see what happens. If you still cramp up I would stop taking it but I would wait to see what happens give your body some time to adjust. Give it 72 hours.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

well i normaly take calcium pills in the morning and at night. I think imma just stop the colon helper cuz the cramps feel like imma pass out. Im glad its working for you though!!!


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Beanie,The first few days I took the colon helper, and ate semi regular meals, I also had problems. So I cut down to one pill instead of two pills. I also was more careful about what I was eating and when I was taking the calcium. I took one pill for a few weeks. I've just started taking two pills, and so far so good. Are you taking the calcium pill with the meal? I used to take the calcium pill separate from meals and it didn't help. So I reread the thread, and noticed that I needed to take calcium carbonate with meals. The calcium, plus probiotics, plus colon helper, plus Mike's CD have got me about as good as I've been in a year.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Anne 17,Are you suposed to take colon healper and calciam before you eat or just the calcium before your meals and then colon healper in the morning or at night???


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds very hopeful Mark.I wonder how long he has been taking the grapseed and ginko before he noticed any improvement?I m also taking grapseed and zinc..... and have had allergy testing done, and taken out all nightshade foods from my diet.Starwoman


----------



## runnerguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Beanie: I take calcium with my meals and I take colon helper once a day in the morning with my breakfast.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I read all the ingredients on COLON HELPER, how many pills do you take a day and what can I expect to feel like by taking it? Does it make my BM's normal and regular? Who else has been taking this product and is having success?


----------

